# DAemon price of Slaanesh. limited edition



## AGAINIWAR (Apr 6, 2012)

Ebay link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/280858410962?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202
THIS IS GREAT EXCLUSIVE 60 MM DAEMON PRINCE OF SLAANESH!:drinks:
The model is made a professional sculptor.100 COPIES WAS MADE! I have last 2....
PRINCE HAVE DAEMON MIRROR AND WHIP. ALSO SWORD AND LARGE WINGS! COOL BASE!!!
ITEM LOCATE IN MOSCOW AND WILL BE SEND ONLY WITH TRACKING! SHIPPING TIME ABOUT 2-3 WEEKS ! I ACCEPT ONLY PAYPAL. ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK!


----------

